# New to Forum, experienced with bees.. Greetings from Alabama.



## DmacShack (May 22, 2013)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been keeping bees for roughly 4 years and have worked my way up to 23 hives after starting with 4. Been a long time lurker in this forum mostly trying learn how to keep hive beetles in check. Keeping bees in the land of cotton and peanuts.


----------



## dphillipm (Mar 27, 2013)

DmacShack said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been keeping bees for roughly 4 years and have worked my way up to 23 hives after starting with 4. Been a long time lurker in this forum mostly trying learn how to keep hive beetles in check. Keeping bees in the land of cotton and peanuts.


Roll Tide!


----------



## DmacShack (May 22, 2013)

Haha Its inescapable... War Eagle!


----------



## WaverlyBees (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome Shack! As you have probably figured out, there is a wealth of knowledge here.

War Eagle,

Dan


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome DS!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

